# ODBC drivers for mdb & visual foxpro



## scng (Nov 7, 2004)

Are such drivers avail for mac?


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Nov 7, 2004)

scng said:
			
		

> Are such drivers avail for mac?



Only thing I've seen is this.  If you come across anything for Visual FoxPro let me know.


http://www.actualtechnologies.com/index.php


----------

